#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Schlumberger Exams and interview questions

## spower

I need Schlumberger Exams and interview questions.
I need it urgently. 


I am waiting for help.See More: Schlumberger Exams and interview questions

----------


## Ahmed_el_ghattas

which segment in slb

----------


## samir

i also need the same ,,if nyone could provide for production........

----------


## spower

I am a fresh graduate  petroleum engineer. I need anything related to petroleum engineering.

----------


## vinomarky

I suggest that you just go in and be yourself. A life at SLB is rewarding yet challenging. You need to have not only the smarts, but also the right personality. If you get in by pretending to be something/someone you are not, then (a) you may hate it and (b) there's a good chance you'll be found out and fired  when you are unable to demonstrate those same qualities in working life.

I spent over a decade with SLB, working many varied roles including management positions related to hiring/firing, so I do have some experience with this.

----------


## spower

many thanks  vinomarky

----------


## Bang Gaol

Great sharing from vinomarky. Appreciate that. I think it's also for another company, not only SLB.

----------


## jerryvn01

> Great sharing from vinomarky. Appreciate that. I think it's also for another company, not only SLB.



Hi,

I do not agreed with you. Any way, your ideal make me thinking about some thing for my project.

Apart from that, this link below may be useful:  *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*
Please try to keep posting. Tks and best regards

----------


## rooney.123

hi all,

I am just about to complete MS in petroleum engineering from UK.
I would like to have interview (technical & non techincal ) questions for reservoir engineer / production engineer / drilling engineer jobs in companies like BP , Total , Exxonmobil , Shell etc.

----------


## soebadri

I have attend 3 times SLB recruitment in Indonesia and failed in step 3 (aptitude test). Its test talk about basic test about physics, math, and also you logic. There's no more exam questions you will get, you can search in google to find out step by step in SLB recruitment.

----------


## kangkange

> I suggest that you just go in and be yourself. A life at SLB is rewarding yet challenging. You need to have not only the smarts, but also the right personality. If you get in by pretending to be something/someone you are not, then (a) you may hate it and (b) there's a good chance you'll be found out and fired  when you are unable to demonstrate those same qualities in working life.
> 
> I spent over a decade with SLB, working many varied roles including management positions related to hiring/firing, so I do have some experience with this.



thanks for your information

----------

